# GTR not a supercar



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Seems like I inadvertenly made a big mistake by referring to a GTR in the context of being a "supercar".

what is it like to drive a super car - PistonHeads

I'm surprised no one from here has seen this and jumped in with their two pennyworth.

Page 5 is where it starts to get interesting.opcorn:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's not a supercar.


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

jesus that took 10 mins of my life away i will never get back, most people on that forum seem like their in school replying from their smartphones and probably drive at best a fiesta that looks like its been dragged through halfrauds backwards...thats the last thread i would get involved with  egos, feelings of low self worth and my dick is bigger than your dick...no thanks


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

A GTR is not a super car and neither is a Porsche Turbo.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Its a nissan


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Ahhh. The attitude of the 911 owner on there just reminds me why I would never want to own a Porsche. Aside from the fact I don't like the cars the thought of being lumped in with the willy waving, look at my badge brigade would just be too much. Drives a 911 - acts like its a Veyron. Pretty much like they all do. Twat.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It isn't a super car. It's a GT with supercar performance.

Agree that a 911 is also not a supercar - far too common.

Super cars are dead anyway, it's hyper cars now.

I think to qualify you have to be in the 99th percentile in at least a few relevant categories.

Price
Rarity
Performance

Fall out of anyone one and you don't qualify. GTR loses because it's too cheap. Notice badge is not a category. Ford GT is a supercar (assuming it is expensive enough). As is Lexus LFA.


----------



## Pars911 (Oct 27, 2013)

jason4656 said:


> jesus that took 10 mins of my life away i will never get back, most people on that forum seem like their in school replying from their smartphones and probably drive at best a fiesta that looks like its been dragged through halfrauds backwards...thats the last thread i would get involved with  egos, feelings of low self worth and my dick is bigger than your dick...no thanks


Totally agree! Seems like the handbags are out on the PH forums lol. Who cares at the end of the day. We all bought a GTR for what ever reason and that's all that matters. Enjoy what it is, don't get caught up with this supercar nonsense is what I say


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Pars911 said:


> Totally agree! Seems like the handbags are out on the PH forums lol. Who cares at the end of the day. We all bought a GTR for what ever reason and that's all that matters. Enjoy what it is, don't get caught up with this supercar nonsense is what I say


:yeahthat:

Who cares what other people label it as?

P.s. under no illusion that my R32 is a supercar or anywhere close


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

jason4656 said:


> jesus that took 10 mins of my life away i will never get back, most people on that forum seem like their in school replying from their smartphones and probably drive at best a fiesta that looks like its been dragged through halfrauds backwards...thats the last thread i would get involved with  egos, feelings of low self worth and my dick is bigger than your dick...no thanks


+1 :chairshot


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

zed1 said:


> Seems like I inadvertenly made a big mistake by referring to a GTR in the context of being a "supercar".
> 
> what is it like to drive a super car - PistonHeads
> 
> ...


Got to page 9, got bored...

Seriously, the thread went from what's it like to drive a 'supercar' to what defines a 'supercar', and then a slagging match between owners (or pretend owners) of high performance cars.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

911s are a lot more common than GT-Rs in my experience. Agree that neither are proper "supercars" though, as they're not exotic enough. It doesn't make any difference to my enjoyment of the car and I couldn't afford a decent Ferrari or Lambo in any case!


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

But is good fun when you're pulling away from a 958!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

What defines a supercar? 

When I was in France, the GTR got a better reaction for people on the street than a Ferrari California (also saw more Ferraris on that trip).


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

nope not a supercar........


........ its just a 4 wheel drive, nether twitching, tarmac munching ..... tuk tuk.


Super car..... pfffff


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Lol,. Pistonheads amuses me. Virtually every thread descends into bickering. There's a lot of keyboard warriers around. Those porsche owners do sound like complete douches though.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

this sums up PistonTwats for me

Ask A Total Prick From An Internet Forum again Sniff Petrol


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Before owning a GTR I considered it a supercar and while owning one I still consider it a supercar. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

its a "super car" but it ain't no Supercar


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

As I said. Opinion. I still don't feel it is in the league of Aventador, Veyron, Agera, Huayra... etc but they are beyond supercars


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

wmd_gtr said:


> As I said. Opinion. I still don't feel it is in the league of Aventador, Veyron, Agera, Huayra... etc but they are beyond supercars


I think they call those hyper cars.

A super car must have an air is exclusivity about it. The GTR does not even come close to being exclusive.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

The way I look at it is an R35 GTR's performance puts the car in the supercar range even though the GTR is not a super car!
However the GTR does not look out of place parked against machines such as the high end lambos, ascari, ferrari's out there.

I agree the GTR is not an actual 'supercar', but when you look at one compared to other 'super cars' out there on a price vs. performance there is no substitute! I drive a twenty year old GTR and when mister I paid 65 - 100K plus disappears in my rear view it really does make me smile ... you can't beat cost vs. performance!

The R35 GTR may still look like a BMW / AUDIO / 350Z love-child ... but for the money and the cost to modify one - people do still modify super cars - I defy anyone who feels out of place parking a GTR amongst so called supercars!

The reason is a GTR is not exclusive is they placed them on sale in the UK so every twit on Kings Road in London could by one, keep them as an import and they are more exclusive!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What did the GTR cost when it was released in the UK and when was it released?


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Boring, seen this conversation way too many times.. just enjoy your car!


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Its an obvious thing to put on this forum, but I think you are all playing the GTR down a bit. It is not exclusive, as it is within the price bracket for people that just generally work hard and know (and lust) about cars.

I work in the construction industry and people generally dont mince their words. What is nice that I find is that you generaly get an appeciation from people of the car, more so that if you had a Ferrari for example (then people think you a twat). 

So for me that does make it special even if not exclusive, and more so than just picking the obvious choice of car when you come into some money (usually a Porsche by the way).

Although I could have had other cars I still would have bought the one I did...

Ben
(ready to be shot down in flames now)...


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes I know, I'm not going into the discussion of Hypercars thus the reason I left it open as beyond supercars. 

As for exclusivity I see more Gallardo's and R8's than I do GTR's, with the exception of organised meets I havent bumped into another GTR while in mine. 

My first post ended with the word 'OPINION'. Meaning I'm not giving statement of fact I am merely stating what I think. 

I know half of you, maybe more, disagree with the GTR being a supercar, but like I said in my OPINION and in my mind it is a supercar. Thought it before I could afford one, think it while I have one and I will think it when I no longer have one.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

ben15476 said:


> Its an obvious thing to put on this forum, but I think you are all playing the GTR down a bit. It is not exclusive, as it is within the price bracket for people that just generally work hard and know (and lust) about cars.
> 
> I work in the construction industry and people generally dont mince their words. What is nice that I find is that you generaly get an appeciation from people of the car, more so that if you had a Ferrari for example (then people think you a twat).
> 
> ...


Don't worry you've protected yourself with the "for me" part of your post. Thought I would point that out for everyone so they recognise its an opinion too


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

A supercar is all personal, what we see as a supercar others wont, if a Ferrari 360 drove down a traditional town street in England people will look at awe at it and these people will be defining it as a supercar, but would we as GTR owners class the 360 as a supercar?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'd still class the 360 as a super car, albeit an ageing one

I think of the GTR more as a super car killer:chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

See personally i see a supercar as a vehicle that is capable of anything in or around the 200mph mark, a 0-60 time of 3.5 seconds or less and a car that can not only turn heads but stop people from what they are doing simply to watch it drive by, and from my short experience of the GTR it certainly makes people go out there way to watch it drive past or people grabbing phones to take pics as im at the lights. 

But all the above wouldnt apply to the next person.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I will be careful here as I don't currently own a GT-R (though I plan for that to change in the not too distant future) so do not want to offend anyone on here - the consensus so far seems like that is unlikely but I do know of one person at least who quite vehemently defends the GT-R's status as a supercar, which is his prerogative, and I do not wish to offend him.

Without doubt, the GT-R has supercar equalling or bettering level performance. However, performance alone cannot be the marker of what is a supercar and what is not. Does a supercar cease to be a supercar after a few years once its performance has been equalled by modern hot hatches? No. Why? Because there is just 'something' about them that separates them from the rest.

The GT-R is often called and even marketed as a 'supercar for the masses'. IMO (for what it is worth / even though it doesn't count for much) it is last three words of this statement which causes the issue. It's a contradiction in terms; they're mutually exclusive and do not easily co-exist.

This will not stop me from purchasing one though and will definitely not stop me from enjoying the car as much as I can.


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> Don't worry you've protected yourself with the "for me" part of your post. Thought I would point that out for everyone so they recognise its an opinion too


I am not worried, and didnt want to upset you, just thought that I would put my 2p worth in.

I took a clent of mine out this week and he had just test driven a Ferrari Calafornia which he was considering purchasing. He said that my GTR (only stage 1) was faster, more responsive and more fun.

Isnt that a bit super?.....


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

It takes a different bread of person to buy a GTR.

People that are worried about status maybe wont buy one (maybe get a Porsche). 'To me' thats why its 'exclusive'.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

R32 Combat said:


> What did the GTR cost when it was released in the UK and when was it released?


About 58K and was compared to the 911 turbo of the time which was 100K


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

ben15476 said:


> It takes a different bread of person to buy a GTR.
> 
> People that are worried about status maybe wont buy one (maybe get a Porsche). 'To me' thats why its 'exclusive'.


On the subject of exclusivity, I would like to conduct a little survey.

How many GTR owners are within the following distance from Cromer, Norfok?

10 miles
50 miles
100 miles
200 miles

No chance of meeting up for a cup of tea then? :sadwavey:


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

According to my dear mom...her son drives a "supercar" and we all know not to argue with our mothers!

Personally, I would rather drive through town in a GTR than a Lamborghini. The comments you get are always positive. 

I don't consider it a supercar but more an insanely cool car that's VERY fast. The only other car I'd entertain right now is an Aston and I wouldn't call that a supercar either. But I'm not grown up enough for an Aston Martin!


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

Google says 2.15min
Could probably be quicker though?

Meet in the middle....?


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

In my earlier years I had a 4.5l TRV cerbera but also drove a flat bed truck for the development company I worked for. Diving through towns people would expres c*%&t to me in the TVR but girls would be looking and interested in the truck....

Same but different


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't worry I will not be offended lol. All I am saying is its all opinions. Everybody has one and everyone is entitled to one. What I am against is when people argue against an opinion. 

The reason I class the GTR as a supercar... There is no other GTR's what do I mean... cars like the RS5, the M5... etc all have inferior models... The A5, 5 series etc. Combined with other factors e.g speed... thats why I think the GTR os a supercar


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

ben15476 said:


> I am not worried, and didnt want to upset you, just thought that I would put my 2p worth in.
> 
> I took a clent of mine out this week and he had just test driven a Ferrari Calafornia which he was considering purchasing. He said that my GTR (only stage 1) was faster, more responsive and more fun.
> 
> Isnt that a bit super?.....


I wasn't talking about upsetting me. I was actually defending your post lol, but oh well


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

apology accepted....


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

If anyone asks me what I've got I just tell them I'm driving around in an old Datsun.

I really don't give two monkeys what others think. Do I think it's a Supercar? No but as said previously, it's a Supercar slayer.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

zed1 said:


> On the subject of exclusivity, I would like to conduct a little survey.
> 
> How many GTR owners are within the following distance from Cromer, Norfok?
> 
> ...


I know of a couple of others in Cromer actually, you're not alone.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Copied off nissan uk site
Mizuno-san inspired the creation of the ultimate everyday supercar for everyone.

Who the fcuk is anyone on here to argue against Mizuno-san.

if he designed it as a supercar, markets it as a supercar and sells it as a supercar. Then I certainly am not going to disagree.
Also it says in the hard back books that people got whi was on the waiting list for the first R35 gtr's that this was nissans 1st attempt at a supecar..


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

robsm said:


> I know of a couple of others in Cromer actually, you're not alone.


Really? Can you put them in touch. I'm trying to organise a monthly meets of sports car enthusiasts here and it would be good to meet them.

P.S. This is Cromer, Norfolk btw. not Cromer, Hertfordshire.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

For me the biggest reason not to brand it a 'supercar' is the way it looks.

I really like the Japanese styling of it but it does not look exotic.

I think the GTR is a victim of its own success, in the same way that something like an M5 or RS6 will never be classified as 'supercars' becuase of their overall practicality the GTR probably wont be classified as one becuase again you can use it everyday and go shopping in it.

Its a supercar to me, but then I'm about as far from the collective group think consensus that's consumed our society as can be.

Few people thought the financial system could collapse 6 years ago, it did. In short the map is not the territory and with that sentiment what does it matter what a bunch of people on an internet forum 'think'


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

robsm said:


> I know of a couple of others in Cromer actually, you're not alone.


Are they the ones I always see going sideways?






















Thank you and good night!


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine looks at home beside one though.....








[/URL][/IMG]

:chuckle: Bobby


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

bobbie said:


> Mine looks at home beside one though.....
> 
> 
> 
> :chuckle: Bobby


Did you.......ermmmmm..............Did you just try to compared your car to a F430 16M  I think you did


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The engines in the wrong place to call it a Supercar.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Now you are getting nik picky aren't you.

Bobby


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

It's mid engined


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

The GT-R gives the same exclusivity as any Supercar and on this basis it certainly challenges one of the metrics used to judge. To me it don't matter as I still get thumb up and people taking pics of the beast especially since making Lambo Grigio. The colour gives even more stealth and chic to deliver a stand out reason that keeps me still smiling away the miles. I have just bought wifey a red new Porsche Boxster and this also gets love from the masses.:clap:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The press said it was a Super car beater so it cant be a super car:thumbsup:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

But Nissan refer to it as a "multi-performance super-car, with a premium mid-ship transmission". They should know, they designed it.


I've owned quite a few quick cars. This one is by far the most ridiculously expensive to run, impractical, pain the behind, ever. All of the super criteria.

It's a Datsun super-car. Just like the old Toyota 2000GT. Super duper.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

bobbie said:


> Mine looks at home beside one though.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your right they fit in well together:thumbsup:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

anilj said:


> The GT-R gives the same exclusivity as any Supercar and on this basis it certainly challenges one of the metrics used to judge. To me it don't matter as I still get thumb up and people taking pics of the beast especially since making Lambo Grigio. The colour gives even more stealth and chic to deliver a stand out reason that keeps me still smiling away the miles. I have just bought wifey a red new Porsche Boxster and this also gets love from the masses.:clap:


Careful; It might not be the car they're drooling ove! 

It is my ambition to live to be 110 years old, and get shot by a jealous husband.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

anilj said:


> ..................especially since making Lambo Grigio......


...........or battleship grey


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Top gear super car of the year award 2007 !


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> Top gear super car of the year award 2007 !


Bloomberg also feels much of the same

Nissan $98,000 ?Godzilla? GT-R Supercar Stomps Ferrari, Porsche - Bloomberg


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

My non "supercar" parked up with a load of the real thing


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

It does not look out of place, don't know what everyone is on about, it's a super duper car for me.

Bobby


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

it blends in with no issues whatsoever


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Love the blinkers chaps. 

Is the Maserati GranTorismo a supercar

Or a Jaguar XKR-S

Or any other GT car for that matter

Look in the back of Evo magazine at the 0-60s. If they call it a supercar, then thats what it is. I dont think they do though


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

barry P. said:


> My non "supercar" parked up with a load of the real thing


It's like a group of good looking women with a fat bird stuck on the end


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Careful; It might not be the car they're drooling ove!
> 
> It is my ambition to live to be 110 years old, and get shot by a jealous husband.


ROFL...here's wifey Boxster collection in superb Porsche style...:clap:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> ...........or battleship grey


 or Lambo Grigio..ha

Here's my other Grey beast and same colour wrap made in US from Triumph Pantone shade!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Why are you randomly putting up photos of cars?

What the frig has it got to do with this thread.

Have you just learnt how to attached pictures and getting excited.

Step away from the internet immediately


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Why are you randomly putting up photos of cars?
> 
> What the frig has it got to do with this thread.
> 
> ...


Yes...when you going to pay for your membership fee?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

anilj said:


> Yes...when you going to pay for your membership fee?


Membership fee for the GTROC? What's that got to do with the forum?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

bobbie said:


> It does not look out of place, don't know what everyone is on about, it's a super duper car for me.
> 
> Bobby


I agree, I think Barry's stands out compared to the other ... common ... Super cars


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm happy to go with EVO mag classifications. Actually in a perverse way I like that it is not classed as a supercar. Not being pretentious enough.
Then at their respective owners club meets chuckle, just knowing and proving that the GTR blows them away on road track. (well, many of them ;-)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

OldBob said:


> Then at their respective owners club meets chuckle, just knowing and proving that the GTR blows them away on road track. (well, many of them ;-)


I'm sure the Ferrari, Mclaren and Lamborghini owners couldn't give two hoots and could have a GTR as a run around if they so desired.

The be all and end all of car ownership isn't how fast it goes around a track. I can show you several road going evos that will faster than any GTR around a road or track. 

Do I care? I have no shit to give, and if I did, I couldn't


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Flynn you can't possibly talk for all supercar owners so your first assertion is b*ll*x so let me retort.
I like many others are fortunate enough to be able to afford exotica too as those with supercars could also get a nissan...but they and I don't for their own reasons. I have attended many other supercar owner meets and sessions. I extract perverted pleasure flashing the gtroc card and getting and giving stick from them for having a datsun, then having jovial banter about the relative performance..stuffing them on the track is a cherry on the cake following this too. It doesn't make them necessarily want to go out and buy one and that is not the intent. I personally find it fun to educate many of those that don't have a clue what a GTR performs like and have their own preconceptions .
It is inverted snobbery to some extent, but each to his own as your final line rightly points out.
And I know souped up other jap etc can own GTR's...


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I agree, I think Barry's stands out compared to the other ... common ... Super cars


Wouldn't really define a CGT as common - so maybe it's just the two at the either end that aren't


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

OldBob said:


> Flynn you can't possibly talk for all supercar owners so your first assertion is b*ll*x so let me retort.
> I like many others are fortunate enough to be able to afford exotica too as those with supercars could also get a nissan...but they and I don't for their own reasons. I have attended many other supercar owner meets and sessions. I extract perverted pleasure flashing the gtroc card and getting and giving stick from them for having a datsun, then having jovial banter about the relative performance..stuffing them on the track is a cherry on the cake following this too. It doesn't make them necessarily want to go out and buy one and that is not the intent. I personally find it fun to educate many of those that don't have a clue what a GTR performs like and have their own preconceptions .
> It is inverted snobbery to some extent, but each to his own as your final line rightly points out.
> And I know souped up other jap etc can own GTR's...


So you agree with me, but trying to make out that you're not.....

So youre saying that, you don't care, that they dont care, that no-one cares....... but you do care that Ive said it before you

Well done there bob. Hats off for posting a whole paragraph without saying anything at all.

That is some achievement


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> So you agree with me, but trying to make out that you're not.....
> 
> So youre saying that, you don't care, that they dont care, that no-one cares....... but you do care that Ive said it before you
> 
> ...


Those comments sound like quotes from a Danny Kaye movie... Too smart and belligerent for me to want to fence any more on this subject Flynn. That too is an achievement


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

OldBob said:


> Those comments sound like quotes from a Danny Kaye movie... Too smart and belligerent for me to want to fence any more on this subject Flynn. That too is an achievement


Ill take that as a win

(I had to google Danny Kaye)


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Well I dropped my friend home the other night and he asked me to 'push the loud peddle'.

So I did, was gone in seconds and his family ran out saying who's ferrari was that!  Hope the makes my GTR a super car! I knew red wrap with yellow callipers will tip me into super car territory.

On another note - Autoglass repair guy came to fix my Bro's car window - saw my GTR in the drive and said 'its not exactly a ferrari!' lol! ooooooo he was lucky I wasn't around!

Jokes aside each to their own. some people would say a GTR is a supercar some would argue it isn't. My personal view is its does everything i need it to do! The day any of us sell up to buy a 'supercar' we will need to compromise on some things the GTR does well.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Verinder1984 said:


> Well I dropped my friend home the other night and he asked me to 'push the loud peddle'.
> 
> So I did, was gone in seconds and his family ran out saying who's ferrari was that!  Hope the makes my GTR a super car! I knew red wrap with yellow callipers will tip me into super car territory.
> 
> ...


So a guy who works for Autoglass is in a position to say such a thing, i would suggest an amount of jealousy was put into what he said.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*



bobbie said:


> Mine looks at home beside one though.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree - whilst the GTR is still exclusive enough its all good! On a night out in london, pulled up to the venue in GTR (amongst phantoms, SLS, california,458s and lambo's) The GTR got the most attention. Genuinely alot of people don't know what car it is! and those who do appreciate what its about.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

deankenny said:


> So a guy who works for Autoglass is in a position to say such a thing, i would suggest an amount of jealousy was put into what he said.



100%

gavin from autoglass saw a bit of green

:chuckle:


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

deankenny said:


> So a guy who works for Autoglass is in a position to say such a thing, i would suggest an amount of jealousy was put into what he said.


So a guy that works for Autoglass , isn't capable of an opinion ! Not being funny but he's prob been around more super cars than yourself and Verinder! Not singling you out Dean but you didn't know 1end of a gtr from the other last week and the only reason some on here have a gtr is because they saw Clarkson hunt his neck up n haven't got a clue of its history, my 2 cent! Just because some of us can't afford something doesn't mean we're jealous because we have a different opinion to you:GrowUp:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

simplysideways said:


> So a guy that works for Autoglass , isn't capable of an opinion ! Not being funny but he's prob been around more super cars than yourself and Verinder! Not singling you out Dean but you didn't know 1end of a gtr from the other last week and the only reason some on here have a gtr is because they saw Clarkson hunt his neck up n haven't got a clue of its history, my 2 cent! Just because some of us can't afford something doesn't mean we're jealous because we have a different opinion to you:GrowUp:


Im only speaking from experience, my friends EVO 8 is beautiful motor, and have always been jealous of it since having a lesser vehicle, 350z. Used to make up nonsense to cover my jealousy such as Scoobs are better, or just say its looks like a Escort with bodykit  I also used to be a windscreen fitter to for National Mobile in my younger days.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Im only speaking from experience, my friends EVO 8 is beautiful motor, and have always been jealous of it since having a lesser vehicle, 350z. Used to make up nonsense to cover my jealousy such as Scoobs are better, or just say its looks like a Escort with bodykit :


............and now you're doing the same thing about your Nissan GTR........... and it doesn't even work.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*



simplysideways said:


> So a guy that works for Autoglass , isn't capable of an opinion ! Not being funny but he's prob been around more super cars than yourself and Verinder! Not singling you out Dean but you didn't know 1end of a gtr from the other last week and the only reason some on here have a gtr is because they saw Clarkson hunt his neck up n haven't got a clue of its history, my 2 cent! Just because some of us can't afford something doesn't mean we're jealous because we have a different opinion to you:GrowUp:


I agree. Its his opinion. I never said he wasnt entitled to one.

My opinion was he saw green based on how this infomation was given to me when i returned from work.

Who knows 

Besides its friday chill out ! Just friendly chat (between gtr owners) no harm intended


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

Verinder1984 said:


> I agree. Its his opinion. I never said he wasnt entitled to one.
> 
> My opinion was he saw green based on how this infomation was given to me when i returned from work.
> 
> ...


It's all cool, just the flip of the coin is what I was trying to show, everybody stereotypes ! Just cause some have more than others doesn't mean their opinion is better than the lesser . I sold my 32gtr before moving to Aus a few yrs ago but still love the car just wouldn't have 1 here in Queensland there just jailbait but after saying that I bought a bike I ve wanted for the last 20 yrs that's a proper pocket rocket that will prop loose me my licence sooner than the gtr after its Tyga Gp fit out lol


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh, the irony ...

This thread started off talking about Porsche owners, throwing around generalisations about badge snobbery, and then went on to talk about the constant bickering on PH ...


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Very quikly goes from this..... opcorn:


To this... :lamer:


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Does it actually ****ing matter.
Most people that I have spoke to about my gtr consider it a supercar. 
Its performance is closer to hypercar.
Flynn no disrespect but dont you have anything better to do than try and slag off people or their cars in every thread you disagree with lol. 
I actually like the banter and hope you are the same in person.

But you are mistaken. if you read and listen to nissans marketing then in their opinion it is being sold as a supercar for everyday use.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

car killer said:


> Flynn no disrespect, but dont you have anything better to do than try and slag off people or their cars in every thread you disagree with lol.


No.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Membership fee for the GTROC? What's that got to do with the forum?


A random opinion mate! A little like your posts that reflect nothing of interest but a general negativity that is observed by so many and perhaps could be taken more seriously if a tin of custard is placed on your GTR mate...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTROC membership has nothing to do with the forum. I thought someone that was a member would have known that.

You try the custard on your car. Might brighten up the battleship grey.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Proud of GTROC membership and probably one of the best I'm a member of...sorry which club have you paid to join to express such intense posts...Erm none I gather...and custard is proof of ownership in case it went over your head mate...anyway have more important things to be doing with my time like choosing the car wrap colours for my fledgling fleet of exotic and nearly super cars in the mix...been a good banter and enjoy the forum


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

anilj said:


> Proud of GTROC membership and probably one of the best I'm a member of...sorry which club have you paid to join to express such intense posts...Erm none I gather...and custard is proof of ownership in case it went over your head mate...anyway have more important things to be doing with my time like choosing the car wrap colours for my fledgling fleet of exotic and nearly super cars in the mix...been a good banter and enjoy the forum


Again. GTROC membership has nothing to do with this forum. They are separate. Enjoy choosing the colours for the Datsun, the rep mobile and the entry level Porsche. 

Much love


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Again. GTROC membership has nothing to do with this forum. They are separate. Enjoy choosing the colours for the Datsun, the rep mobile and the entry level Porsche.
> 
> Much love


ROFL! You need your head checking if you've come onto this community to slag off a stunning car who has raised the benchmark exponentially and allowed us all to enjoy the performance and balance achieved previously by the super rich. You must be on planet Zog if you seriously believe that your opinions can be so negatively sighted simply because you enjoy to stir up a bias that cannot be justified. Anyway have more important things to do than to justify a superbly engineered car that all who lay eyes still feel the need to raise a thumbs up for the sheer love.....shame you feel the need to ridiculously slag off..bye bye I'm out of this discussion...:bawling:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

You've already said you had more important things to do twice, but you keep replying.....hmmmm

Why not post some more pictures up of your cars. You haven't done that for at least 5 minutes.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> You've already said you had more important things to do twice, but you keep replying.....hmmmm
> 
> Why not post some more pictures up of your cars. You haven't done that for at least 5 minutes.


Damn I forgot....he he... and will post my new purchase Red F-Type V6 S....sorry couldn't stretch to the V8... There is a friggin recession...laters buddy:sadwavey:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> You've already said you had more important things to do twice, but you keep replying.....hmmmm
> 
> Why not post some more pictures up of your cars. You haven't done that for at least 5 minutes.


Pics of your imaginary fleet please....


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I though you were too busy to keep replying.? Thought you had more important things to do? Not one supercar on them pictures I see. Cheers for the cars regs though. I'll have some fun with them in the morning 

I don't need to post up my cars on this thread as none of the are supercars. That's what this thread was about. Not what car anilj owns and what cars his family own that he can pass of as his. I hope that's your house as well, because it would be embarrassing if it was your parents


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> I though you were too busy to keep replying.? Thought you had more important things to do? Not one supercar on them pictures I see. Cheers for the cars regs though. I'll have some fun with them in the morning
> 
> I don't need to post up my cars on this thread as none of the are supercars. That's what this thread was about. Not what car anilj owns and what cars his family own that he can pass of as his. I hope that's your house as well, because it would be embarrassing if it was your parents


You don't even know me and I would be hesitant if making suggestions as I would be delighted to make a personal acquaintance at some stage ok. Don't make this personal....understand:chairshot


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

anilj said:


> You don't even know me and I would be hesitant if making suggestions as I would be delighted to make a personal acquaintance at some stage ok. Don't make this personal....understand:chairshot


Sorry. I dont understand. You're going to have to explain exactly what you mean? 

..or do you more important things to do.....maybe parking your family's/mates cars up a bit better so people can get out easier?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

:smokin:opcorn:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> :smokin:opcorn:


Yup...calling Custard to a sad end to a bludgeoning relationship..


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I may not drive a super car but here's my super mate! Or is this a photoshop...hmmmmm:lamer:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I literally have no words....

The people this site attracts is mind blowing


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

**** that's a change


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm winding the guy up about the cars he posting for no reason, and then he puts up a picture of, what I'm assuming, is him, with Peter Andre.

Why, would you put a picture of yourself up with Peter Andre

Why? Honestly. Please explain.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Back to the op 

Video: Goodwood Supercar run in a Nissan GT-R almost ends in tears | AOL Cars UK


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Nissan GT-R fights for the right to be called a supercar against Bugatti, Lamborghini - NY Daily News


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> Back to the op


Good no.

He just put a picture up of himself with Peter frigging Andre.

I really want to know what is going off in his head?

Has he put it up seriously.....? In an attempt to say "hey, look at me and Peter Andre!" 

Has he?

Is that what he's done?


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Nissan GT-R April 2013: Is the GT-R a supercar? blog on Evo Community by David_Yu


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Good no.
> 
> He just put a picture up of himself with Peter frigging Andre.
> 
> ...


He's trying to scare you :chuckle:


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

The Nissan GT-R might be ultra-fast, both on the track and on the street, it might be a hell of a dancer through the bends and it might come with a crazy robot-like design, but the truth is that Godzilla isn’t a true supercar.

How come? The answer is simple - as Ferraris and Lamborghinis constantly remind us, for a vehicle to be a supercar, it has to catch fire, from time to time. 

Unlike Prancing Horses and Raging Bulls, Godzillas don’t catch fire when they crash or show that they’re real life examples of spontaneous combustion. Yes, there might have been a few cases of GT-R’s bursting in flames, but these were isolated situations that only come to prove that you can have your cake, eat it and you can also top that with fire, if you want to, like in the adjacent image.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

A quick scan with my toast and the papers and blimey still going at it at two thirty in the am! The b*ll*x is strong in this thread.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's still not a supercar


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Why is there a picture of Peter Andre on this thread??

Some strange R35 owners out there


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

To be fair it is a bit strange. You're having an argument and then just stick up a photo of yourself with Peter Andre. Very odd!

This thread should have ended when somebody quotes mizuno-San on page 3!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

What the actual ****, i wake up and see a picture of someone posing with Peter André and theres me thinking i was weird.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

deankenny said:


> What the actual ****, i wake up and see a picture of someone posing with Peter André and theres me thinking i was weird.




Don't worry you are weird mate:chuckle:

Thread needs a tidy up, someone call a mod


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

+1.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I hardly know where to start.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Dont know why this thread even started, everyone knew it would end in heated debates and arguments, a simple google search of "is the gtr a supercar" returns incredible amount of results to read and ponder over.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Locking until mod team decide what to do, pointless bickering thread that's just getting dominated by people getting personal.


----------

